

Ask HN: Name a company in Canada with a name trademarked in the USA - iansinke

I found a great name for my company, let&#x27;s call it &quot;XYZ Labs&quot;, and xyzlabs.com is available. However, xyz.com is taken by a company called &quot;XYZ Software&quot; which has the trademark in the US for &quot;XYZ Software&quot; under the description: &quot;computer programs for use in computer networking, business, and education.&quot;<p>That seems pretty broad to me. I develop software which is used in education. But it&#x27;s a completely different category of application than theirs. Also, I am in Canada, where XYZ is not trademarked at all, except as a beachwear company.<p>Am I safe to buy xyzlabs.com and do business as &quot;XYZ Labs&quot;? Or is this a bad idea?
======
pseudometa
If you plan to do business (collect money from people in the US), then yes, in
my opinion it is a bad idea.

------
k3oni
Look closely at the trademark for "XYZ Software" and its specifications.

Does it specify XYZ alone as being part of the trademark or does it apply only
when used together with Software?

